# Trikala city, Thessaly Greece



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Trikala, Thessaly Greece*

Trikala has population about 60.000 people.
All pictures are from my mobile (14/15 March 2008)

For the beginning, lets see the following maps:
1) area of Trikala region








2) City-map









Let's Start...
Asklipiou str.
















(City-hall)








Asklipiou str. again
















Train station:
















From train station's square








train-museum (with graffiti )








old house








a street








a little park








church








mowque-temple








Lithaios river
















To Trikala center
























Court of Trikala (almost finished)

































***


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

***

Street-market








Hotel Achillion








some streets
















archeological area








Old Trikala (some with the clock-tower)








































View of Trikala








Clock-tower








Inside clock-tower
















View of Trikala from clock-tower balcony
























another view








on the river








a building








square








Trikala center streets


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice city! Thanks for sharing


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

very nice!thank you very much for the pics Christos-really nice job.I haven't been to my place for a long time


----------



## agnwstos (Oct 18, 2007)

Trikala is just a nice city,but Greece definately has got many better!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More pics soon...


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

please :soon::master:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Just i said... 
Those pics are from 24 until 27 April (rainy or misty days most hno
But the work done 

Lithaios river night shots
















Trikala center
































some nice houses








old prisons and behind is metropole St.Konstantinos church








mosque-temple again








A little square (near St.Konstantinos church)








Nice! 








To Trikala center








Trikala street night shot








***


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

***
From my hotel-room








Builgings...








Central road (near clock-tower)
















Near varousi








Varousi (old town) - some with the clock-tower
































church in varousi








a realy old house 

































Asklipios ruins again








view of clock-tower








Manavika - area in Trikala center (with a very nice wall painting)








A fat cat :lol:









Those pics below are from Elati, Trikala region

















































Back to Trikala (afternoon)








in central square








Kondyli street


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

christos amazing!i definetely give you the award of best Trikala photo reporter 
Good job pal thanks for taking all those pics,Trikala is lovely and it's a city that gets better and better :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

wow! nice shots man! well done


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for share the pictures my friend it's a very nice city.
I hope to visist yuor city one day.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for the comment ^^ :cheers:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks Christos for the tour of this great city. I really love the Greek architecture, it's very nice and has a character to it.

Thank you


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks!!


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

The city looks clean,I love it!


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

I like the urbanity in greek cities. Even if these white 60's buildings are not architectural masterpieces, they certainly give your cities character.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

东方丹东;22915324 said:


> The city looks clean,I love it!


Thanks a lot 



eklips said:


> I like the urbanity in greek cities. Even if these white 60's buildings are not architectural masterpieces, they certainly give your cities character.


 Somehow indeed :yes: especially in small cities like Trikala example


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

cute pics honey!


----------



## Pirro (May 3, 2008)

Nice city.!!!
Thank you christos for sharing,...!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you ^^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

New pics 

*27 February/2 March*

Few night shots from my hotel room:



























From the square infront of the hotel:


















Lithaios river:


















A "lighten" alley near central square:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Day pics
from hotel room:



























Kanouta str.:









Asklipios statue:









Trikala center:













































on Korai str.:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

on Korai str.:









on Asklipiou str.:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

on Eleftherias str.:



























looking to Meteoron str.:









Looking to Eleftherias str. (to Trikala center):









rail line:









Pylis str.:




































on the park near Pylis street:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Museum at the park:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

At the park looking to city:



























Pylis str.:









Looking to Evripidou str.:









on Evripidou & Pylis streets:


















on Evripidou str. (train station square):




































Trikala train station:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

on Asklipiou (to Trikala town):































































Kapodistriou str.:









on Garibaldi str.:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lithaios river:









on Miaouli str.:



























V. Tsitsani (Larissis) str.:


















Central open market:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Looking to central square:









Some from my hotel:


















Around open market area (Sunday):



























Central square:









Kondyli str.:









Lithaios river:









Asklipiou str.:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

On Kapodistriou str.:









(Roma Pizza) 



























Kapodistriou and Syggrou streets:









Looking to Byronos str.: 









near V. Tsitsani street:









V. Tsitsani str.:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I expecting your comments


----------



## yianni (Sep 27, 2008)

*poly wraia*



christos-greece said:


> I expecting your comments


ta trikala hristo thelw na dw kai alles fwtos apo kei


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

yianni said:


> ta trikala hristo thelw na dw kai alles fwtos apo kei


Soon yianni  i dont know exactly when, i hope at Orthodox Easter in April :dunno:


----------



## yianni (Sep 27, 2008)

*oh!*



christos-greece said:


> Soon yianni  i dont know exactly when, i hope at Orthodox Easter in April :dunno:


you are not in greece?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

yianni said:


> you are not in greece?


I am from Greece, Athens city...
Kiliometres from Athens to Trikala is almost 400+/-. I am not in Trikala every day, i planing travel to Trikala, mostly weekends every 2 months. Because dont forget money issue... KTEL bus, hotel room, foods etc


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

edit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Now all photos are O.K.


----------



## CanadianCentaur (Jun 6, 2003)

Very nice!

Hpw far is it to drive from Athens to Trikala?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

CanadianCentaur said:


> How far is it to drive from Athens to Trikala?


With a car is 4 hours (in km is almost 400 km distance)
With a ktel-bus is 4 hours and 30 minutes to the new KTEL station (pics in previous page)

Distance from the KTEL to Trikala center is almost 15 minutes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*bump*


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for your recomendation Chris...Trikala looks very nice buddy.

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks @isakres


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

December i will update this thread with new photos; stay tuned


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

^^we await it with impatiencekay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

At 11 December, i will be in Trikala... (11 to 13 December). New photos will upload here after the trip... :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

New photos of this beautiful town coming soon :cheers: with also night christmas views :cheers: stay tuned


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Updated photos of Trikala*

From the hotel room:













































Asklipiou pedestrian street:




































towards Lithaios river and the central square from the bridge:






















































Trikala central square:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

In central square:


















on Kondili street.:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Karaiskaki street:


















Charopoulou D. pedestrian street:


















28 Oktobriou street:


















V. Tsitsani (Larissis) street:









on the pedestrian street above Lithaios rivert towards Asklipiou street:









Lithaios river:


















Riga Feraiou square (Asklipiou str.):


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Christmas lights decorations in Trikala*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Continue...

Looking across the river:









on Kanouta street:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Kanouta and Korai streets:









birds (pigeons mostly):









on Korai street (looking other streets):



























Makarios square:









to be continued...


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Never heard of the city, but it doesn't look bad. 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Welcome, Benonie


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

On Makarios square:













































on Ippokratous street:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Continue on Ippokratous street:


















Asklipiou street:




































more to come...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beside the river:


















Asklipios statue:



























towards Sarafi street:




































The church on Sarafi street:









on Sarafi str.:









ruins of Asklipios beside the street:


















towards old part of the town (Varoussi):


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Varoussi:




































towards Palaia Manavika area:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks Tonyssa  few more photos from my last trip, are coming soon...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Continue on Kolokotroni street:









new u/c building in Kolokotroni and Zappa streets:









on Kolokotroni near Iakovaki street (street by the river)


















looking to the other side of Lithaios river:



























Lithaios river:









towards Garrivaldi street:


















Apollonos pedestrian street:









on Garrivaldi:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

On Garrivaldi street:









Byronos pedestrian street:






















































Asklipiou pedestrian street:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those were the updated photos from my last trip in Trikala (2-3 January). Please post comments


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ It's kind of you Christos. :cheers1:


christos-greece said:


> on Garrivaldi:


Why in the world is it written _Bimbo_ on the shop sign? :lol:
I'm still impressed by the quantity of balconies. The photos on this page show us a green (even in winter) and modern city. By the way, the Court of Trikala is finished I think. It is an elegant building, a good addition to the city.


----------



## MarkHerz (Oct 6, 2009)

i love the balconies, especially the long and spacious ones!! nice pictures!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for your comments guys, indeed those balconies are really nice...


charpentier said:


> Why in the world is it written _Bimbo_ on the shop sign? :lol:


If i remember, that particurarly shop has baby stuff (baby clothes, shows etc)... but why the named the shop "Bimbo" i dont know; Baby=bimbo? :lol:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Ah, ok. You're right.
The idea of "very pretty" may prevails, but I read in etymonline.com: "bimbo" is from Italian _bambino_ (baby).
Many words with labial consonants refer to babies. In French too : _bébé, bambin, poupon + pupille _(= pupil). I think the Greek has βρέφοσ, is it a common word?

And I found the proof we have had the same blue lights in the trees for Christmas 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4228300969/
:cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ That photo its in Lille?


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Exactly. Boulevard Carnot.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I have some relatives (from my mother's) there in Lille...


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Me too  That's cool, maybe you'll visit the city someday, won't you ? Or at least Paris.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

charpentier said:


> Me too  That's cool, maybe you'll visit the city someday, won't you ? Or at least Paris.


Some day i will visit  thanks


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

christos,some quality shots mate,keep updating this thread,lot of things change in this little but intresting town!
I would suggest to visit some of the city's suburbs as well...there are some nice renovations-reconstructions ,like the 10th primary school of Trikala.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I am glad that you liked those photos above; next time i will try to get photos and from other areas of Trikala :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*bump*

Please post a comment/comments or anything do you want to know about this beautiful town Trikala :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi Chirs, this is a nice city,
it seems relaxing and welcoming and those balconies 
in almost all the buildings make the city different from other non-Greek cities.

thanks for the tour.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

capricorn2000 said:


> Hi Chris, this is a nice city,
> it seems relaxing and welcoming and those balconies
> in almost all the buildings make the city different from other non-Greek cities.
> 
> thanks for the tour.


Welcome and thanks for the comment, capricorn


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Looks like a nice, yet busy city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ And it is a very nice town and its busy indeed


----------



## Comenius (Jul 26, 2010)

hi im new here but in october im going trikala in a european project called Comenius(im portuguese).
is trikala a romantic city?
im trying to call attention to a lady 
very nice photos


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Comenius said:


> hi im new here but in october im going trikala in a european project called Comenius(im portuguese).
> is trikala a romantic city?
> im trying to call attention to a lady
> very nice photos


You can say yes that Trikala its a romantic city indeed; October Trikala (by weather) will be very nice


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Some updates from my recent trip in Trikala below...

Trikala town center:


----------



## Comenius (Jul 26, 2010)

sry but could you put some pics of trikala in october


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Comenius said:


> sry but could you put some pics of trikala in october


If or when (go Trikala in October) of course i will post here photos, but until then now i upload July ones...

More updates:


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

I like how you donb't shy away from even the less attractive places. It really gives you the sense of a real city as opposed to something sterilized and perfect. Keep up the good work.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

A forgotten thread but one day i will visit Trikala again; until then please post some comments ...or questions


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks for the tour


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I have a long time to update this thread. I believe soon, i will post more photos from Trikala :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

excited to see your updates christos, thanks for bringing back this thread. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*bump*

@Linguine: Some day in (near) future


----------

